# Anyone like my fat C6 wheels??



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

I am ditching my C6 rims with the 295's if anyone has fitment questions let me know...



























http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/2008-c6-wheels-ps2s-sale-295s-currently-gto-19051/


----------



## stang1101 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks good. How did you fit them on there?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Whats with the taillights in the last picture?


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

They fit on pretty easy... A couple little mods here and there.

The goofy looking tail light are just the lighting on the camera, kinda wierd...


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

wow, GTOs just eat those 295s man. It looks like a freakin stock setup. Im gonna run some 3s


----------

